# Hyatt buying strategy?



## downtownrb (Aug 17, 2012)

I currently have experience with Marriott TS, but I am looking to get involved with a Hyatt or two.

I have done some research on this forum, which I find very helpful, but wanted to clarify a few things.

Based on what I read, most people suggest buying a unit that comes with a minimum of 2k points for trade reasons.

I was exploring buying at Key West Beach House or in Sedona where the resale market has a nice supply and prices low (compared to other destinations).

Anyways my question...

A few units I have come across offer only 1400 points.  I plan on visiting Key West a few times, but definitely not every year so I want to trade it.

If I were to buy a 2nd week at Beach House to get an additional 1400 points, does Hyatt combine them into a single account for me, thus giving me 2800 to "trade internally" based on availability X months out?

Let's say I buy 1 week at Beach House and 1 at Pinon Pointe (or any 2 different properties) - I assume that makes no difference from Hyatt's point of view in combining the points to give me 2800 to "try" to use at a Colorado location - correct?

I do understand I cannot combine the II points from 2 properties - that is not a big deal to me (at least right now).

Gathering my facts right now.

End Goal:
TS to use occasionally in Key West 50 % of time
TS to trade internally or via II the other 50%

Thanks in advance!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 17, 2012)

downtownrb said:


> I currently have experience with Marriott TS, but I am looking to get involved with a Hyatt or two.
> 
> I have done some research on this forum, which I find very helpful, but wanted to clarify a few things.
> 
> ...



The problem with buying multiple weeks is that you will have mult MF.  If you own one week with more points, you pay only one MF for the same number of points.  MF will be your biggest expense over time so therefore IMO is the thing you want to minimize.

You can combine points from multiple units in Hyatt and as far as I know in II.  The biggest problem you will have is the aging sequence of the points.  Be sure to study that on kals website.

If you are looking at 1400 point key west weeks, that must mean you are thinking of traveling to key west during off season.  If that's the case, you can easily trade in via HVC except for Sunset Harbor which is consistently difficult.  I would go for the biggest points/lowest MF ratio personally and buy 1week.

H


----------



## ivywag (Aug 17, 2012)

*Combining points*

If you do end up buying 2 units, make sure that the names on each deed are identical.  Otherwise, Hyatt will not put them into one account and you can't combine points.  Also, I agree that it is best to buy one higher point week to minimize the maintenance fees. You might want to check with High Sierra Lodge.  I understand that there are a couple of foreclosure units coming up for sale this month.  Good luck


----------



## dbmarch (Aug 18, 2012)

There are pretty good deals now for the gold weeks.   ~1800 pts
points don't matter if you use your week

There are a lot of beachouse units going on the market.  Not sure if they are going through assessment soon

I bought a bronze kW week we plan on using or try to reserve a sunset week in same season but am looking for a higher point Hyatt unit

Both hbh and wpm have 2br without lockouts.

You can't view Hyatt inventory u.less you have available points so it is difficult to judgehow available different units are without being in the system(this is why I bought what I did)  ie.  If I bought a high point week at sierra, would I be able to get my desired reservations at sunset harbor.    I can't answer this well enough yet

I see a handful of high point owners reserving kW blocks and renting them (which is against the rules but apparently not enforced)  I don't care until I can't make a reservations.

So buy where you want to go and get the higher number of points you can.  If you buy 2 weeks pay attention to the dates you get points and consider how you may want to use them.  Ie.   Do you plan to do 1 big trip or 2 trips months apart


Dave


----------



## downtownrb (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks all for the helpful info.  I think I will pass on this Silver property and wait for a good offer on a Gold/Platinum week somewhere.

Definitely makes sense to pay more upfront rather than 2 MF.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought a Silver week back in 2009.  If I had know what I know now, would probably have waited and get a gold or plat week now.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Go Big Or Stay at Home*

Definitely go with the 2,000 point platinum or more like 2,200.  Think in terms of annual cost per point.  My 2,000 point Coconut Plantation is $1,300,  Get 2 1,400 points weeks and pay $2,600 maint for 2,800 points.   Plus Hyatt is a specific week / unit system.  I own a February week I intend to use at least half the time.  I have exclusive rights to "MY" unit till 6 months ahead of  check-in.  I can also find and book other platinum weeks all winter, they show in inventory at the 6 month mark.

I also own Marriott and reserve 13 months in advance,  Hyatt is totally different.  At Marriott I traded a silver 2br for a gold 3br and a platinum studio for a gold 2 br.  In Hyatt.  You get points, you reserve with those points and no discounts.  I think that if you deposit to II, you can only exchange for non-Hyatt in II.  Opposite of Marriott where you get a Marriott prefence in II.

I know some lt Hyatt people who buy the cheap week to use for extra points and add to the platinum or diamond wee,


----------

